# Fox Television Joins Movement to Ban Trapping



## Wolf among dogs (Jan 5, 2007)

interesting to see that old pan trap in an anti-video! that trap is as illegal as they come due to the teeth..typical.I recall a chicken processing video that THEY made. It showed a man breaking a chickens beak off by pressing his head against a wall.(anyone knowing how this is really done with electricity was in awe) later finding out these brain dead morons were the ones who had killed the chicken in "such a savage manner".


----------



## bownutty (Feb 8, 2004)

Fox pulled the adds!!! Thanks to all who wrote and pitched a B****!


----------

